# New app design released today



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just opened the APP and it's totally new*. The best thing I've noticed so far is that you can look at the map/surges without actually being online.*

You can see your ratings and other stats.

Anyone else getting this?

Basically new but also gives you access to the weekly summary thing. I had two marks saying I began a trip early. Bullshit lol


----------



## GeneralUber (Jul 12, 2015)

Must not be available for the IOS yet. I just got an update and got none of those features.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I won't be driving til the weekend so if anyone notices any visual improvements or changes to pings or whatever please post them.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

a $2.40 trip?

looks like they accidentally sent yo the developer's version lol. lucky you,seems to have good info without having to log into the dashboard


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

$2.40 trip a minimum pick up drive down the block and drop off.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SECOTIME , what version of the Partner App are you running?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

still says v3.56.0


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

It's a major update they are rolling out. Articles everywhere.

http://www.wired.com/2015/10/uberredesign/

http://www.cnet.com/news/uber-rolls-out-redesigned-app-for-its-drivers/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

mine just update today, still dont have this


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I have 3.57.0 and still has the old interface.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

The weird thing about it my phone didnt update anything.. I was on the app earlier and it was the old version.. sometime had passed and I opened it again and it was asking me to confirm user agreement but it was blank.. so I closed it. Reopened it a few mins later and it was this new shit.

I still don't have the honeycomb style heat map.. just the solid colors. But I think that depends on what kid of phone you have.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Not seeing it on iOS despite update this AM. Am seeing new surge hexagons, no zones anymore.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wow is that negative feedback they actually letting you see?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks like some canned response. Anal riders probably clicking through the menus to see what they can do to try to get a free ride next time.

Lol "behave with others"


----------



## Jvc21 (Jul 27, 2015)

It's suppose to roll out nationwide in the upcoming weeks. We will all get it shortly!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> still says v3.56.0


are those your screen shots or did you find them online?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

They are my screen shots from my phone.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just got an email from Ub's about the update

Redesigned Around You

ROBERT,

Get ready-an all-new Uber Partner app is on the way!

In the next few days, you'll see an app update that goes beyond routine bug fixes and performance improvements. Based on your feedback, the next generation of the Uber Partner app will have everything you need to manage your driving, all in one place.

Over the coming weeks and months, we'll continue listening and improving the app to make sure you have the best tools possible to be successful driving with Uber. Until then, we hope you enjoy exploring all the new features in the latest app update!

EXPLORE THE APP










A SMARTER HEAT MAP (COMING SOON)

With tailored recommendations and more Surge zones on the map than ever before, you'll always know where to drive to get a ride quickly and maximize your earnings.










PERSONALIZED NEWS

Scroll through updates about local events, extra earning opportunities, and driving milestones to stay up to date with the latest activity in your city.










UP-TO-THE-MINUTE EARNINGS

At the end of each trip, the new app automatically calculates how much money you'll take home after fees so you can spot trends in your earnings day by day and week by week.










RIDER FEEDBACK

A new ratings section includes lifetime stats, pro tips, and specific comments from riders. Find out what people loved about their 5-star trips, and discover the reasons your riders left low ratings so you can take steps to adjust your style.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ext.uiui

Someone Dropbox the apk


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

*The best thing I've noticed so far is that you can look at the map/surges without actually being online.*

It shows hot spots close to you (red hex).. it's highly accurate because this hot spot is about 25 minutes away and in a zone I already knew was highly popular for requesting uber rides

If you tap the red hexagon it'll open the nav app to route you there.

I could go for a swim...


----------



## Deebo (Jun 3, 2015)

I've been beta testing for a few weeks now. It reminds me a lot of the Lyft app. If you forget to start a trip and then go to end it. It knows and asks you if the trip started at the original pick up spot.


----------



## Chess (Oct 12, 2015)

GeneralUber said:


> Must not be available for the IOS yet. I just got an update and got none of those features.


Same here updated it earlier


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

One thing I notice is that now you can view the map in offline mode but your GPS radio remains on. This might be a better way for uber to track drivers.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

HAHA Das Buber. 

No tipping feature, no destination feature, just more ratings features for big bruber to scare us with and surge BS to push around the bots. THX FOR NADA


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't want to know my negative feedback. I' have a fragile ego.


----------



## RachelD (Sep 13, 2015)

I can't figure out why my cancellation fee is only $3.60. The rider seems to have ordered UberXL and then canceled. So, is that a way Uber screws XL drivers out of cancellation fees some? Because their cut is more?

I also just figured out that even though my auto update apps was checked on my phone, the Uber app has never updated. But even after the update, my app doesn't have any of this cool stuff you guys are talking about. I have no stats for me or for the area. I can't see ever where the lowest wait time for me is, etc. . . I've never received any feedback ever from Uber in any form.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Should update soon. (your app)

$.3.60 on XL seems low.. hell it seems low on X. It's $5 on X here. $4 after uber pulls it's buck which makes no sense what did it cost them?


----------



## GeeDrive (Oct 14, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> Someone Dropbox the apk


Bump. Anyone?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Do what?

You want me to pull the app from the phone and upload to DB?

I can do it if you tell me how.


----------



## GeeDrive (Oct 14, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Do what?
> 
> You want me to pull the app from the phone and upload to DB?
> 
> I can do it if you tell me how.


Use an app like "Apk Extractor" to upload to Drop Box.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

The people who have mentioned that they have the new interface on Android have all said, afaik, they have v3.57.0, which is the same version many others have, including me, who don't have the new interface. I'm guessing the new interface is included in the latest version everyone has, but won't show up until activated by Uber for each driver. They probably don't want to have it go live for everyone at the same time. Again, just a guess, but it makes sense to me. 

Regardless, I'm leaving my phone on overnight in the hope that the magic app fairy visits it and activates the new interface.


----------



## GeeDrive (Oct 14, 2015)

Ah see what you're saying. I'm running on that version too, however running the old UI.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

Feedback isn't working for me


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

You know, the reason Amazon was so successful was they had focus, got their crap together, and made things work. So, no one yet has been able to out Amazon Amazon. But Uber is a different case study altogether. Someone's going to out Uber Uber, with focus and planning, if Uber isn't careful.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

probably need to be rooted to pull the apk?
but yeah,something else needs to happen on Uber's end other than just having the latest version


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

They just like frustrating and pissing people off.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ext.uiui

Someone Dropbox the apk


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Seems like I gotta reboot my phone twice as often now.... lame AF and I didn't see my cancel fee for a no show..... wtf


----------



## dubster01 (Oct 15, 2015)

It seems to me to be activated by area as well. So I saw the new UI while in San Diego, Ca but when I went back to my home (Orange County, Ca), it was gone. This was even before the update, so maybe it was being tested in San Diego. It's very weird. I liked it awhile it was there and sad to see it revert back :-(


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

The new interface was there when I logged on today in San Diego. 
It is kind of creepy to see the complaints. They are from your last 500 rides. 
I was reported for not arriving on time once. I remember the New York guy that got in at the airport and complained that 6 minutes was too long. A$$hat.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

It seems you'll need a boat. lol


SECOTIME said:


> *The best thing I've noticed so far is that you can look at the map/surges without actually being online.*
> 
> It shows hot spots close to you (red hex).. it's highly accurate because this hot spot is about 25 minutes away and in a zone I already knew was highly popular for requesting uber rides
> 
> ...


It seems you'll need a boat. lol


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

What is the little traffic signal icon on the top right. It didn't seem to do anything this morning.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> What is the little traffic signal icon on the top right. It didn't seem to do anything this morning.


It changes all stop lights to green for you.

nah JK:
Switch for the traffic overlay on the map.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

N


SECOTIME said:


> I won't be driving til the weekend so if anyone notices any visual improvements or changes to pings or whatever please post them.


So your going to drive during the strike?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea, I don't acknowledge the strike as being a good idea.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ext.uiui

Someone Dropbox the apk


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

SECOTIME Can you please tell us which phone you [Model Number] have and which android version you're running on it? It would greatly be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## timdorr (Sep 6, 2015)

I've got it in Atlanta. I'm on a Nexus 6 running Android 6.0 (Marshmallow). I haven't driven in a few weeks because I was waiting on a service appointment to get my car's drive unit replaced (one of the internal bearings was making an awful "milling" noise) and just got it back today. I rode in Uber tonight and went to check if I was close to a surge zone border, so I opened up the partner app and there it all was. 

I've looked at the Android version before. They actually have a really complex app structure, so they can turn on this new UI for you remotely. Having the right apk file isn't sufficient. You need to meet whatever criteria they have, which may be random A/B testing, location, driving activity, or other things. As long as you have the latest version, you'll just have to wait for them to turn it on. But it seems like it won't be long for that to happen.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

My app went dead since 8pm friday night. everytime i open it it just says no cell service. looking in the help section on the dashboard it seems they are aware..

= lost money


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Just opened the APP and it's totally new*. The best thing I've noticed so far is that you can look at the map/surges without actually being online.*
> 
> You can see your ratings and other stats.
> 
> ...


Looks like not all regions have not been rolled out yet. I still have the previous interface version 3.57.0..


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> My app went dead since 8pm friday night. everytime i open it it just says no cell service. looking in the help section on the dashboard it seems they are aware..
> 
> = lost money


Thank you for participating in the Uber Driver National Strike Oct 16-18, 2015.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> Looks like not all regions have not been rolled out yet. I still have the previous interface version 3.57.0..


The new app is buggy and I don't like. Plus it doesnt even show you the fare when you end trip. It keeps making the flash on my phone come on.

The bjork from last night seems to be fixed.. the app is back online.


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

Can you really see surge regions without going online? All i see from the pictures is red hexagons, are those the same indictors of surge or is it something else? Surge being replaced by heatmap? Ugh...can't wait to get my hands on the new app.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Looks like some canned response. Anal riders probably clicking through the menus to see what they can do to try to get a free ride next time.
> 
> Lol "behave with others"


ROFL? Seriously? Ask the rider for permission to begin the trip?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

gbZack said:


> Can you really see surge regions without going online? All i see from the pictures is red hexagons, are those the same indictors of surge or is it something else? Surge being replaced by heatmap? Ugh...can't wait to get my hands on the new app.


yes the map shows in offline mode and the Go Online button is up top to toggle your status

I hate how it shows your name on that sliding menu.. no way to hide it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^^^^ this puts a lot of those surge notification apps out of business


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> The new app is buggy and I don't like. Plus it doesnt even show you the fare when you end trip. It keeps making the flash on my phone come on.
> 
> The bjork from last night seems to be fixed.. the app is back online.


I would still give it until oh, say about Sunday Night around 10pm until I'd start using that New App.


----------



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> ^^^^^^ this puts a lot of those surge notification apps out of business


Ehm, they have apps for that? Dear sir can you please tell me their names?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

gbZack said:


> Ehm, they have apps for that? Dear sir can you please tell me their names?


It's true. Look up Uber on Google Play and they'll be listed.


----------



## Johnny Lu (Oct 25, 2015)

Wondering if there will or ever will be a option where you obviously add the address to pick up and drop off the pax, but also manually insert maybe like the name of the place I.e "Best Buy," or "Days Inn." 

Everyone knows the business name, but not the exact address. I mean I understand you can ask the pax, but I would like the pax to have their confidence in me without doing that.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Johnny Lu said:


> Wondering if there will or ever will be a option where you obviously add the address to pick up and drop off the pax, but also manually insert maybe like the name of the place I.e "Best Buy," or "Days Inn."
> 
> Everyone knows the business name, but not the exact address. I mean I understand you can ask the pax, but I would like the pax to have their confidence in me without doing that.


You can currently do this in Google Maps and Waze. Results are not always what you are looking for so you have to be pretty clear with you search (i.e. Best Buy main street). I use this all the time and a lot of the times I get locations other than I want because I forget to use some discriptor (street name, city name, etc) to avoid getting incorrect locations.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Johnny Lu said:


> Wondering if there will or ever will be a option where you obviously add the address to pick up and drop off the pax, but also manually insert maybe like the name of the place I.e "Best Buy," or "Days Inn."
> 
> Everyone knows the business name, but not the exact address. I mean I understand you can ask the pax, but I would like the pax to have their confidence in me without doing that.


Yeah , and a lot of the big box stores dont even have a number on them. But clearly its easier to look for a store, say Best buy, Game stop, Rite aide etc, then looking for a small number on a building.

Sometimes the name does come up. Most times it doesnt tthough


----------



## Johnny Lu (Oct 25, 2015)

Had two more today, where the pax put the address in and it happened to be Walmart, and another at Target but not the correct address for them. I have no issue asking the pax where he wants to go, none at all. I don't know if the pax even entered the address correctly, just would make it so much easier to be able to input a business name or reference when you enter your pick up location and your destination addresses.


----------

